# DS #1958: Miami Nights: Singles in the City (USA)



## shaunj66 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2794^^


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm gonna try this as apparently it has bitch fighting in it.  A lot of people love the mobile games for some reason.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's some screnshots


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jan 19, 2008)

Is this the sequel to Sprung?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Is this the sequel to Sprung?


No, apart from being from the same publisher its a different series and more of a "life sim" than a dating sim though I think there is a little dating in it .


----------



## BooFoo (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone successfully got this to work with R4?  It just locks up for me after you create a sav file.


----------



## Disco (Jan 19, 2008)

white screens on m3dss fw 1.11


----------



## funem (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Disco @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> white screens on m3dss fw 1.11



Its possibly best it stays like that.....


----------



## Shanshobo (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(funem @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Disco @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > white screens on m3dss fw 1.11
> ...



Buhahahahahha


----------



## Flooded (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh snap screw Advanced Wars there are Singles in the City waiting.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jan 19, 2008)

Shock horror!!!!

R4 fails again, worse compatabilty than a slot-2 cart.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Unable to Quote deleted text


It's actually a feature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This game did not receive R4's seal of quality approval.


----------



## Slipurson (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks cute.. but where is the M rated version? =)


----------



## azotyp (Jan 19, 2008)

They done worst sin of all, censored everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## kikoexe (Jan 19, 2008)

is this working on the DSTT?


----------



## azotyp (Jan 19, 2008)

Its strange they censored undressing  before shower, but when "sim" girl is in the shower you can se a bit behind a curtain. It looks like they've planned to show all naked body, but suddenly changed a mind and added pixelized square (they at least could make a fog like in sims) as censorship.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Its strange they censored undressingÂ before shower, but when "sim" girl is in the shower you can se a bit behind a curtain. It looks like they've planned to show all naked body, but suddenly changed a mind and added pixelized square (they at least could make a fog like in sims) as censorship.


I think I read somewhere that it is uncensored in Europe or was that just the boxart?

US:





Europe:





Lame?


----------



## Sir VG (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think I read somewhere that it is uncensored in Europe or was that just the boxart?



Given the rating is only 12+, I would say it's only the box.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, the wife will probably like this...


----------



## Railgun (Jan 19, 2008)

Miami_Nights_Singles_in_the_City_LANGUAGE_SELECTOR_NDS-SQUiRE

is out.


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 19, 2008)

The mobile (as in cell-phone) version seems to have received some pretty good scores.


----------



## James B. (Jan 19, 2008)

If it was any more open ended I'd almost say it'd would be kind of like Grand Theft Auto. But I doubt it.


----------



## pasc (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Its strange they censored undressingÂ before shower, but when "sim" girl is in the shower you can se a bit behind a curtain. It looks like they've planned to show all naked body, but suddenly changed a mind and added pixelized square (they at least could make a fog like in sims) as censorship.




You mean it screams for some " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 " Action Replay Action ?


----------



## arella (Jan 19, 2008)

Updated firmware on R4 to v1.15, did the arm7 fix, nothing works to get this game going on the R4 right now...


----------



## ooh44 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just tested on...
DSTT 1.07: WORKS FINE
M3 DS Real: WORKS FINE

R4/M3DSS seems has a bad luck today.


----------



## RvLeshrac (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> I'm gonna try this as apparently it has bitch fighting in it.Â A lot of people love the mobile games for some reason.



A lot of people are also idiots.

Japan gets a fun (if short) action-RPG. We get crap like this piled on top of more crap like this.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 19, 2008)

well then that must make ME an idiot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the grounds i played all 3 of the "singles in the city" games on the mobile (more than once)and loved them
i'll await the fix, although i'm quite happily playing rune factory


----------



## arella (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone tested it on CycloDS? Just curious...


----------



## fenix^ (Jan 19, 2008)

Blank white screen on R4Ds =(


----------



## pkprostudio (Jan 19, 2008)

Let's wait a few days. I'm sure 1.16 will pop up out of nowhere soon.


----------



## C3NTY64 (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(arella @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Anyone tested it on CycloDS? Just curious...




Works fine on the newest beta firmware the game sucks though.


----------



## TheNotoriousGAB (Jan 20, 2008)

Zuh? Intro video locks up on EZFlash V


----------



## cubin' (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(RvLeshrac @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna try this as apparently it has bitch fighting in it.Â A lot of people love the mobile games for some reason.
> ...









Japan gets just as much crap as we do


----------



## Torte (Jan 20, 2008)

Plus H-games, too.


----------



## thebert (Jan 20, 2008)

ROFL!  Works on DS-X!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...although I could only play it for 5 minutes before I absolutely had to remove it from my cart!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Horrible!


----------



## ECJanga (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(C3NTY64 @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(arella @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tested it on CycloDS? Just curious...
> ...



Also works with Firmware 1.22 (Stable) =)


----------



## RvLeshrac (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(RvLeshrac @ Jan 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> ...



Idolmaster isn't a bad game, it just wasn't designed for you.

There's a difference between *CRAP* and a good game designed for a different audience.

I can't stand Maniac Mansion, but that doesn't mean it was crap.


----------



## knocturnal (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Let's wait a few days. I'm sure 1.16 will pop up out of nowhere soon.




They'll probably wait until Advance Wars pops up and see if that works and then release the update. Sucks though because I was actually looking forward to trying this one out.


----------



## Kosmo (Jan 21, 2008)

err


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Jan 21, 2008)

Works on DS-X (with Arm7 patch to save)

Also works on EzFlash IV


----------



## Spikey (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(RvLeshrac @ Jan 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> ...


I actually want to try that game... if only because I fell in love with the track that's in Beautiful Katamari from it...


----------



## mollekemiel (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool, 

There is a language hack/selector !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looks realy nice on no$gba.

didn't try mexican though


----------



## Pamela (Jan 22, 2008)

Didn't work with the R4, there will probably be a fix for this soon like their has been with other games lately.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(RvLeshrac @ Jan 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> ...


From what I see every week they get more. For every good game that gets released theres a ton of pet/brain/etc as well a lot of which are worse than this below average title.


----------



## crukid (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, I know I'm a retard for playing this game, but...

I'm getting a "not enough memory" or "out of memory" error (some verbiage like that, don't have my DS right now on me) on my G6 Lite when attempting to enter my villa for the party.  Anyone got that far?  This even happened on a remade save.


----------



## test84 (Jan 26, 2008)

works on G6 Lite with default settings. (does anyone have G6 Lite anyway?!)


----------



## shawncac (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(crukid @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Yes, I know I'm a retard for playing this game, but...
> 
> I'm getting a "not enough memory" or "out of memory" error (some verbiage like that, don't have my DS right now on me) on my G6 Lite when attempting to enter my villa for the party.Â Anyone got that far?Â This even happened on a remade save.


i get the same thing on my g6ds real


----------



## limmerZ (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(crukid @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> Yes, I know I'm a retard for playing this game, but...
> 
> I'm getting a "not enough memory" or "out of memory" error (some verbiage like that, don't have my DS right now on me) on my G6 Lite when attempting to enter my villa for the party.Â Anyone got that far?Â This even happened on a remade save.



im gettin the same thing on a real ds with supercard. seems like a common issue, n in the exact same place too.


----------



## bigmarky (Feb 2, 2008)

wtb patch! /sigh.


----------

